# White Pines dying in a row



## Jace (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the photo. There were 4 trees in a row. One was removed a month ago. The 2nd is dead as well. The 3rd Im pretty sure is history to, as the color is lightening as the photos show. Im thinking the only chance is for 1 surviving tree, here. 

The diagnosis....?


im thinking 1of 2 things. Drought conditions mixed with the way she had thses planted, above ground like a raised burm area to where roots are not holding moisture well.


(It seems VERY interesting to me that they are dying one by one- in a row.) (Isnt that peculiar to be a condition like I just mentioned tho?)

or possibly white pine decline or pine wilt, but I dont hink those are it...maybe.
Ive seen this before quite a bit around here. Missouri.


Should I send off root or needle samples to a lab?


Somebody pour out your thoughts on this....


----------



## Bodark (Sep 10, 2011)

In my experience, transplant shock, improper planting/ watering is usually the culprit. In this instance I would guess heat stress. Your North of me, but it has really been a hot summer. The White pine does pretty good in central Okla., but is really a Northern tree and has been planted out of it's zone, does great in the cold, but can't take the heat.


----------

